# 3414 buckets?



## mikeinri (Jan 2, 2012)

Hello,

Maybe someone can help me cross some parts.
I'm looking for a smaller bucket for my hoe. I have a lot of posts to install and with the shovel I have I'll be making very big holes.
I saw a 3400 which seems a lot smaller. Will that or other models fit my 3414?
Does anyone know where I can buy a used bucket also?


----------

